# Salonica (Thessaloniki) the second city of Greece - street life!



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

A thread full of everyday life in Salonica!


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Great shots. It snows in Greece??!!


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

nice city


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

First time I hear from this city. It's beautiful! 

The city reminded me of Montevideo and Buenos Aires a lot.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Very good tour into Thessa´s lifestyle ! :yes:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yes it' s snowing in Greece, especially at the North ( Thessaloniki is situated at the northern part of Greece). Thessaloniki has about 10 days of snow annualy.


----------



## Just M (May 22, 2007)

mitasis said:


> Thanks guys! Yes it' s snowing in Greece, especially at the North ( Thessaloniki is situated at the northern part of Greece). Thessaloniki has about 10 days of snow annualy.


Thank you mitasis for this great photos! I was there last year & I will be back soon. I love this city


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the excellent presentation of our city mitasis 

Yeap, every year it snows in Thessaloniki, except the last one, which was very warm.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Beautiful pics!  kay:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice pics from the 2nd greek city! Greek people (in pics) look like extactly as spanish people


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

^^ Well, because Greece and Spain are both Mediterranean countries


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome photos!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

what a laid back and civilised looking city you have. The waterfront is phenomenal.

Ive heard alot about Thessaloniki in the tourist stakes recently, and one of Europes best kept secrets (not for long) - its getting rave revues for culture, nightlife etc.


----------



## Rem (Feb 26, 2006)

I've already been in Thessaloniki (salonica ), I've never seen so many young people.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for your heart-warming comments and the pictures.....i think Thessaloníki is more beautiful than Athens it has a very nice atmosphere,it's lively and with lot of youth..maybe it's should be the capital.


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

Check this NY times article about Thessaloniki:

http://travel.nytimes.com/2007/04/08/travel/08next.html


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

The waterfront reminds me of Cannes. :crazy:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful, you take photos how I like


----------



## BastardWorld (Jun 4, 2005)

The people looks like citizens of Cagliari (Sardinia, Italy). Of course, we are mediterranean like Greeks. A lot of building with terraces similar to south italy, and also to my city. For this, i like this city especially, North American, and North Europe have residential architecture disgusting and nasty for my taste.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

BastardWorld said:


> The people looks like citizens of Cagliari (Sardinia, Italy). Of course, we are mediterranean like Greeks. A lot of building with terraces similar to south italy, and also to my city. For this, i like this city especially, North American, and North Europe have residential architecture disgusting and nasty for my taste.


I read once that Greeks and Italians are some of the closest matching people genetically in the world!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

more photos please...


----------



## Reaper-strain (Jul 26, 2007)

This was well done because of the type of photos, not touristic, just soulful. I am not sure if Salonika is as crazy as some say, but I would love to find out.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

nice! both ugly and pretty shots and areas 

thanks


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful city!!! I have been there three times and I loved it, especially Aristotelous square, which is situated next to the sea.

....greece girls are really pretty.....:nuts:


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

If greece girls are pretty, czech girls are simply prettier


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

I loved it ! thanks ! Thessalonic reminds me of St. Paul , who had been around there !


----------



## Anne1 (Apr 1, 2009)

I will be visiting Greece this year in June and you know each previous trip (3 in total) I haven't bothered to visit Thessaloniki, not sure why, I just always thought it would be a dirty mini Athens, but I was wrong. I definitely want to pay it a visit this time around. It really looks very funky and cosmopolitan. Thanks for the great pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Greece is really great country; worth to visit kay:

Very nice pics of Thessaloniki btw :cheers:


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

I loved it! :applause:
It has it's own charm, but something reminds me a lot of Varna... and it's not the sea... maybe the ambiance from your pictures... 

:cheers:


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

loved the pics!


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Visiting Saloniki and not visiting a Saint? 
That would be a sin.
Agios Dimitros ( Saint Dimitry or Sveti Dimitrije) . Crypt at one of the oldest Christian temples. 

People , usually , are not aware, that Christianity, we know today, has it's strong roots in Salonika. Actually , it could be even said that it is Thesalonikki project in some way, going back in 2nd and 3th century.

Example: We all like Santa who is sharing presents, but original Santa Claus is Saint Nikolaus, Salonian who gave up his wealth in order to share it with poor people. His day is at 19th December ( Julian Calendar) . Very common family Slava in a neighborhood...












Check catacombs, first proto Christian temples while believers were prosecuted..






Or this one. Present temple is built over preliminary hidden temples..


----------



## KouFa. (May 1, 2008)

we want more photoooooooos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Exactly...

The castle, walls:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3615744839/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/commons/3614944205/

Thessaloniki city:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3589418258/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3546027276/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/billy-bob/3519108871/

White Tower:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3501904430/


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

reminds me a lot of Tel Aviv 

looks very vivid


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

from flickr users: obzervatorium_reloaded, obzervatorium, elenibass, thiv, R.Elli, gargaro, dranidis ... away for the weekend, Andreas Tsonides, zeynep'arkok


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

from: StaPa, imagestrips, zeynep'arkok, Paterdimakis, stavrosstam, TolisK,


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lots of girls :yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos @ovem, thanks a lot for sharing them


----------



## Pastaie (Feb 14, 2009)

I liked Thessaloniki a lot last time I've been there (august 2009). Can't wait to visit it again soon !


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

It's been a long time this thread was active, wish to see more updates...


----------



## E-L-E-O-S (Mar 23, 2005)

Alexander the Great statue by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Lefkos Pyrgos (White Tower) by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Thessaloniki by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Thessaloniki and Thermaikos Bay as seen from the hills by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr



Thessaloniki Old Town by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr



Thessaloniki as seen from Eptapyrgio (old town) by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Thessaloniki by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr



Thessaloniki by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


Thessaloniki by Fat Viscacha, on Flickr


----------

